# show off your gemmy props



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok let's see mine are:
Gemmy lifesize singing dancing santa
Gemmy lifesize singing dancing snowman
Gemmy lifesize singing dancing grinch
Gemmy singing dancing groovin ghoul 2008 yellow monster justin timberlake song
Gemmy singing dancing groovin ghoul skeleton 2008 skeleton groove line
Gemmy singing bongo gorilla
Gemmy animated skull 2008 version halloween theme song
Gemmy 2001 animated cauldron grabbing witch hand candy bowl
Gemmy animated 2001 crawling monster hand


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

cool props


----------



## HalloweenGuy101 (Jan 5, 2013)

i have ALOT of gemmy props plz watch this video to see some


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

HalloweenGuy101;bt2558 said:


> i have ALOT of gemmy props plz watch this video to see some


----------



## mrcleanrobotics (Jan 21, 2013)

your video looks familiar. did you subscribe to my channel on youtube mrcleanrobotics


----------

